# Ive tried to clone every way, nothing works.



## thcgod (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 4 feminized mothers from greenhouse seed co. Sweet tooth , lemon skunk, etc....

I have an EZ-CLONE machine, it has misters inside, and 30 slots up top to put cuttings. I also have a crappy 5$ plastic cloning box with humidity vent.

I fill both cloning system up with clones, and they just NEVER root. I got ONE to root, and the rest, look super healthy, but when I take them out of the root cubes, the bottom just looks like it was freshly clipped. There is no root mass. What am I doing wrong?

In the ez-cloner, I have the water at 5.8ph, and I just dip the cuttings in the root gel, and stick em in the cloner. I have it under a T5 light, I have the crappy cloner under a 400 watt hps. (just wanted to try both to see what works), neither work. I have tried about 5-6 times with each , and the cuttings look healthy for 3+ weeks, but no roots grow, it just doesn't do anything...


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

im not sure about the t5 it depends, but the hps will fry your cuts out quick no guess work needed.

how much t5 are you using?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

pH balanced Rockwool - a dome over a simple plant tray and the cheapest flouros around. 99% success rate and real easy. My 120 and 60 site Ez-cloner's are put away for well over 8 months now.

Hows your temp and humidity under the current conditions?


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

i just got my first smashing aeroponic cloning system today, a botanicare daisy....

i cant clone for nothing,  exc ept blueberry, ak47, and purple ice. i have a variety im waiting to pop.
but that will be in my own thread...

all you really need, and maybe all you should uyse, is 40w cool white(4100k) floro,  1'-2' away.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2010)

try the bubble cloners...they're kinda hard to screw up..


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2010)

if they aren't dead after 3 weeks, don't give up. Patience is a virtue ..
high nitrogen content can delay rooting, as well as keeping them saturated, too moist/humid IMO/E.. 'maybe' let em dry out a bit, make them struggle a bit


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 19, 2010)

I clone with.....a yogurt cup, rooting dust, stick them in dirt, water and cover with a clear cup for a week...then put them under fluros

VVVVVAWALA! new growth.

simple


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's some bad advice that might help: warm them up a bit with a heating pad, etc.  The reason it's bad advice is that lots of people tend bake their babies this way, so be cautious.

This was my first winter at this and I couldn't clone or sprout crap due to the unusually ( globally warmed ) cold winter.  As a last resort, I broke out the old heating pad and I can't kill a clone or a sprout either one now.

Good luck.


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

^

yeah, the grow medium should be 5 degree's F more warm then its atmosphere, which should be 85% humidity @77-81 F.

im in the same boat as you man, check out my thread hanging around yours in the prop. forum. my _dont laugh_  $75 'daisy' cloner. the sprayers each jammed, one after another the first go. well... i go into detail in my thread, hopefully it will end with a mass harvest :0


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2010)

hehehe... cloning is easy... the plant does all the work, all u have to do is supply the materials so it can do it's thing...

this is how I clone YEAR ROUND...

take your cut... take a pre-filled small pot of loose medium and stick it on ANY window sill NOT IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT - just so it gets light... insert cutting into medium... PACK medium around cutting... water medium... LEAVE IT ALONE until the medium dries out, and water again... wait... when you see new growth, it's rooted

I used to be a big fan of rooting powder... but have since discovered a lot of strains don't even need it...

and trust me... doing it this way works... I can have hundreds of plants made off a single cutting in months

the most important variable, other than water... IMO is the light source... and NOTHING touches natural light from the sun....

...and I cloned over the winter in a back, unheated spare room over the last two years... lol... I'm also trying to flower a bunch outside right now too... it's getting down to the low 30's right now at night... LMAO


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 19, 2010)

panic in paradise said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> yeah, the grow medium should be 5 degree's F more warm then its atmosphere, which should be 85% humidity @77-81 F.
> 
> im in the same boat as you man, check out my thread hanging around yours in the prop. forum. my _dont laugh_  $75 'daisy' cloner. the sprayers each jammed, one after another the first go. well... i go into detail in my thread, hopefully it will end with a mass harvest :0


 
*Have you tried using a cloning solution?? instead of just plain water??*
*i bet after 2wks with a solution in the ez cloner you'll have roots...*
*also do you just nip em and put them in the cloner.. i like to cut them and throw em in a rooting solution 15-30 minutes.. then make my final cut under water.. then throw em in the ez cloner/bubbler.. making that last cut under the water will help prevent an air bubble.. which can cause your cutting to stop taking up water "properly"...*
*besta luck to yas..*
*LH*


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, ive tried several - im currently using roottech with IBA. i made a light worm cast&bat guano tea, but a few granules got through and clogged it up, i then cleaned it out and used earth juice - catalyst for the microorganisms, and light nutes + super thrive @ a 5.8ph with its hottest point being 77F.

i have a cheap 4" airstone in there now, and am considering using the pump, which is excessive and heat the water, and using 2 big air stones instead 

and the pump for a drip system(?) or another _slow_ E&F for the flower room.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 19, 2010)

thcgod said:
			
		

> I got ONE to root, and the rest, look super healthy, but when I take them out of the root cubes, the bottom just looks like it was freshly clipped. There is no root mass. What am I doing wrong?


 

One thing your doin wrong is removing them from the root cubes, NEVER disturb the cutting in the cube.

If they look good leave them alone, let them dry out slightly and dont keep the leaves wet. sometimes it just takes time.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 19, 2010)

panic in paradise said:
			
		

> yeah, ive tried several - im currently using roottech with IBA. i made a light worm cast&bat guano tea, but a few granules got through and clogged it up, i then cleaned it out and used earth juice - catalyst for the microorganisms, and light nutes + super thrive @ a 5.8ph with its hottest point being 77F.
> 
> i have a cheap 4" airstone in there now, and am considering using the pump, which is excessive and heat the water, and using 2 big air stones instead
> 
> and the pump for a drip system(?) or another _slow_ E&F for the flower room.


 
*roottech isnt that gel?? or does it come in a solution you mix with the water?? ive only seen it as gel... i never gel unless its goin into cubes and under a dome..*
*LH*


----------



## kaotik (Mar 19, 2010)

KISS  
keep it simple man  
take a few cuttings, put them in your dome, and leave them alone.. don't even look at them. check em in about 10 days (don't take the lid off, just look) if you see no noticable roots, forget them for a few more days.

when i was messing about, spraying and babying my cuttings; i had horrible results. now that i cut and forget, i do fine.


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 19, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *roottech isnt that gel?? or does it come in a solution you mix with the water?? ive only seen it as gel... i never gel unless its goin into cubes and under a dome..*
> *LH*



heheh

ill take that as a, you dont need any gel/stem contact agent with aero/buble cloning... 



thats just what ive always used in peat or RW etc. so i thought... 


thcgod, you/we are just going to have to mess around until we find what works for us. its a lot of mean time though. ive gotten quit a few blueberry, purple ice, and a couple of ak47 in peat or rock wool. BB and PI like me though  and AK is notoriously easy lol.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 19, 2010)

panic in paradise said:
			
		

> heheh
> 
> ill take that as a, you dont need any gel/stem contact agent with aero/buble cloning...
> 
> ...


 
*yeah.. i have had some problems with the bubbler till i got a good rooting solution.. other then that ive had awsome results with RW or peat pellet.. and roottech get or better yet wally world powder hormone.. dome and heat pad.bright light.. 2 weeks and there poppin all over the place.. *
*LH*


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 19, 2010)

How much leaf you leaving? IME less plant will help them root faster than say 2 or 3 nodes of plant. I leave 1-2 leaves cut in half + the new growth and that's it. Mother health has a lot to do with it as well. Some people swear by misting mom for a few days before taking cuttings to "leach out nitrogen" though I never spray my plants/clones. Good luck and stick with it, it will happen


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

Check this out and give a try Super Simple Cloning[/COLOR]" ]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42786


----------

